# Favorite Ballet Music



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What are you favorite ballets (either to watch, or only to listen to music from)? Some of my all-time favorite pieces of music are from ballet suites.

Here are mine:

Prokofiev:
*Cinderella*
Romeo & Juliet
Tale of the Stone Flower

Glazunov:
The Seasons
Raymonda

Stravinsky:
Firebird

Shostakovich:
The Bolt
The Limpid Stream

Tchaikovsky:
Swan Lake

Ravel:
Daphnis et Chloe

Sorry... should have put this in the Classical Discussion Section...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

From those that were not and won't be mentioned I must advocate Szymanowski's _Harnasie_, great ballet and one of very few successful examples of folk influence in non-romantic music. It's work of quality compareable with Stravinsky's - obviously not as influental and historically important but I dare say as original and masterful as _Rite_ or _Firebird_.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I've listened to very little ballet music in my time, but I did listen to Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet (the complete LSO/Gergiev recording) today and I loved it. I also love Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker and Swan Lake, Swan Lake more than the Nutcracker. But it is to be said that I've only heard (and played, for that matter) the suite form Swan Lake, whereas I've heard all of the Nutcracker.
Also, Stravinsky's Petrushka and The Rite.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some of the above plus:

VW - Job (although designated as a 'Masque For Dancing' - whatever the difference is).

Bliss - Adam Zero.

Also Copland's biggies.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Besides _Job_, _Daphnis et Chloe_, Tchaikovsky, and all the excellent Prokofiev and Stravinsky ballets (_Chout_ by Prokofiev being especially fascinating, though somewhat unknown), I also really like the two ballets of Bartok, the _Wooden Prince_ especially, and Debussy's very experimental _Jeux_. The Villa-Lobos ballets are really underrated too, and I rate _Uirapuru_ and _Amazonas_ almost as highly as I do _Romeo and Juliet_ or the _Rite_.

I've been meaning to get _Harnasie_ for awhile now, actually. Schnittke's _Peer Gynt_ is also high on my priority list.


----------

